# Whirling Dervish



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Griff is a master of the spin! Can't say either of mine have that much speed.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Too funny !!! Maggie used to do this when she was younger but hasn't in quite a while. She also used to sit with her tail coming forward from between her legs and she'd grab it and pull so hard she'd yank herself over onto her back !!! SPAZZ.


----------



## Jakerville (Jan 13, 2008)

No, Jake has never done that - but I have to say, you have one coordinated golden there! He's on a mission and doesn't miss a beat!


----------



## Strohm (Aug 13, 2007)

That is a riot!!! Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Nope none of mine do it....


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Wow, he's fast!!! Daisy has maybe chased her tail once or twice... but Griff is sure looking like a master! Haha, he made me laugh.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

haha that was too funny!! I enjoyed watching~thanks for sharing. Trooper has done it on an occasion or two, but never with that much gusto! :lol:


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Nope, none of that going on here but thanks for posting that. Griff sure is a whirlwind. He definitely looks like he keeps you laughing and that's GReat!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow likes to walk holding her tail but Griff can really work up some speed!!!


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

ROFLMAO!! I thought Molly was so odd. Thank you!! I just asked my husband when she was going to stop chasing her tail....
I can't say she has givin herself any bald spots yet! At least not that I have noticed.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Too funny! But I wanted to see what Griff did when he was _done_ spinning, lol. You know, the dizzy crooked walk and drop, ROFL.


----------

